# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  επισκευή θερμοσύφωνα

## GIANNIS O KRIS

Για να αλλαξω την ηλεκτρική αντίσταση  πρέπει να αδειάσει το νερό;Πως μπορώ να καθαρίσω το εσωτερικό;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κλείνεις το ρεύμα / παροχή νερού προς θερμοσίφωνα / ανοίγεις βάνες/βρύσες ζεστού κρύου (αφήνεις περιμένεις να αδειάσουν τα νερά μέχρι να σταματήσουν να τρέχουν οι βρύσες).... και σκορπίζεις βίδες πέρα δώθε.
Όλα τα άλατα είναι πάνω στην αντίσταση /έχει και ανωδίοση. αλλαγή και της φλάντζας. Τώρα για το "βαρέλι" για τυχόν πολλές λάσπες άλατα (αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω ας επέμβει και άλλος) .
Έχεις σιγουρευτεί ότι είναι χαλασμένη αντίσταση? γιατί εντός της αντίστασης έχει και έναν βυθιζόμενο θερμοστάτη , μήπως έχει πρόβλημα εκείνος μόνο.

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχήν, όπως είπε και ο Πέτρος, βεβαιώσου ότι φταίει η αντίσταση, μην την βγάλεις άδικα - είναι και βαβούρα.
Αν όντως είναι και προχωρήσεις, αφού κλείσεις ρεύμα και παροχή νερού και ανοίξεις τις βρύσες, και ΠΡΙΝ αρχίσεις να ξεβιδώνεις την αντίσταση, καλό είναι να αδειάσεις το θερμοσίφωνα, γιατί δεν αδείαζει μόνο ανοίγοντας τις βρύσες. Ο λόγος είναι ότι τραβάει ζεστό από πάνω, πότε δεν αδειάζει από τη βρύση του ζεστού. Για τη δουλειά αυτή θα χρειαστείς μερικά μέτρα πλαστικό σωλήνα. Θα ξεβιδώσεις την παροχή του κρύου από την είσοδο του θερμοσίφωνα (αφού έχεις ανοίξει τις βρύσες να εκτονωθεί η πίεση) και θα τον βυθίσεις τον πλαστικό σωλήνα μέσα στην εισαγωγή του κρύου, που κατεβαίνει κοντά στον πυθμένα του καζανιού, όσο πάει. Μετά θα πάς με την άλλη άκρη στη λεκάνη, ή στο νιπτήρα, ή στη βεράντα, ή όπου βολεύει τέλος πάντων, και θα ρουφήξεις να γίνει σιφώνι για να αδειάσει (η βρύση του ζεστού να είναι ανοιχτή για να παίρνει αέρα). Θέλι υπομονή, πάιρνει αρκετή ώρα. Πλαστικό σωλήνα θα βρεις στα καταστήματα υδραυλικών, πες τί θέλεις να κάνεις και ξέρουν (λογικά αλφαδολάστιχο θα σου δώσουν).
Ολα τα παραπάνω σε περίπτωση θερμοσίφωνα στο πατάρι, που είναι και το συνηθέστερο.
 Αν τυχόν είναι πάνω από τη μπανιέρα, οπότε η εισαγωγή του κρύου είναι από κάτω, απλά ανοίγεις τις βρύσες ζεστού (στο νιπτήρα) και κρύου στη μπανιέρα και αδειάζει.

----------


## spgrigoriou

Σε καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να βγει και η ασφαλεια, αλλιως δεν παιρνει αερα να αδειασει.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν αφήσεις ανοιχτή μια βρύση στο κρύο και μια άλλη στο ζεστό με κλειστό το διακόπτη της παροχής του κρύου νερού *αδειάζει*, γιατί μπαίνει αέρας από την ανοιχτή βρύση του ζεστού νερού και το νερό βγαίνει από την ανοιχτή βρύση του κρύου. Ούτε λάστιχα, ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## nyannaco

Μόνο αν ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι πάνω από τη μπανιέρα, ώστε οι υδραυλικές συνδέσεις να είναι κάτω από το καζάνι (και αυτό υπό την αίρεση ότι δεν θα το μπλοκάρει το αντεπίστροφο στη βαλβίδα ασφαλείας, όπως ανέφερε και ο Σπύρος). Σε θερμοσίφωνα παταριού με τις υδραυλικές συνδέσεις από πάνω, δεν γίνεται. Πίστεψέ με, την έχω φάει τρείς φορές τη χλαπάτσα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Μόνο αν ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι πάνω από τη μπανιέρα, ώστε οι υδραυλικές συνδέσεις να είναι κάτω από το καζάνι (και αυτό υπό την αίρεση ότι δεν θα το μπλοκάρει το αντεπίστροφο στη βαλβίδα ασφαλείας, όπως ανέφερε και ο Σπύρος). Σε θερμοσίφωνα παταριού με τις υδραυλικές συνδέσεις από πάνω, δεν γίνεται. Πίστεψέ με, την έχω φάει τρείς φορές τη χλαπάτσα.


Σε όλους γίνεται (το έχω κάνει). Είναι σημαντικό πρώτα να ανοίξεις τις βρύσες και μετά να κλείσεις την παροχή νερού, όχι ανάποδα. Ναι, ξέχασα την ανεπίστροφη βαλβίδα, η οποία όμως συχνά είναι κολλημένη!

----------


## nyannaco

> Σε όλους γίνεται (το έχω κάνει). *Είναι σημαντικό πρώτα να ανοίξεις τις βρύσες και μετά να κλείσεις την παροχή νερού*, όχι ανάποδα. Ναι, ξέχασα την ανεπίστροφη βαλβίδα, η οποία όμως συχνά είναι κολλημένη!


Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, ξεκινάει σιφώνι, ε; Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως ότι και φίλος υδραυλικός χρησιμοποιεί σωλήνα. Επειδή δεν προβλέπεται (ελπίζω) να ξανααδειάσω θερμοσίφωνα σύντομα, θα του πω να το δοκιμάσει εκείνος με πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, αυτό κάνεις!

----------


## andyferraristi

Γράψε και τ' αποτελέσματα. Μου εξάψατε την περιέργεια ...

----------


## MickPago

> Γράψε και τ' αποτελέσματα. Μου εξάψατε την περιέργεια ...


Κλείνουμε την παροχή κρύου στον θερμοσίφωνα. Εκτονώνουμε την πίεση ανοίγοντας το ζεστό του μπάνιου και το αφήνουμε ανοιχτό. Αλλάζουμε τους σωλήνες του κρύου με το ζεστό στο θερμοσίφωνα καταργώντας τη βαλβίδα (επειδή δεν υπάρχει τρόπος δοκιμής καλής λειτουργίας της καλύτερα να την αλλάζουμε κάθε φορά). Ανοίγουμε την παροχή κρύου στον θερμοσίφωνα μέχρι να τρέξει νερο από την ανοιχτή βρύση της μπανιέρας. κλείνουμε την παροχή και αφαιρούμε το σωλήνα παροχής κρύου. Η βαρύτητα θα κάνει όλα τα υπόλοιπα. (Αν μετά την αφαίρεση της παροχής κρύου δεν συνεχίσει η ροή του νερού, φυσάμε με το στόμα το ζεστό του θερμοσίφωνα) Πού να βρεις σωληνάκι να χωράει μέ στη μισή ιτζα!!!!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Τώρα αυτό είναι το προτιμότερο σε σχέση με το άλλο;

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα αλφαδολαστιχο το ψιλο και να αδειασει ολος .2)ξεβιδονωντας για  να βγαλεις την αντισταση με τα αλλατα υπαρχουν δυο τροποι για να φυγουν τα αλλατα απο την αντισταση  ο 1 τος ειναι να ζεστανης την αντησταση με ενα καμινετο και να χτηπας ελαφρα ωστε να φυγουν τα αλλατα, και ο 2)την βαζεις στο ρευμα αυτο θελει πολλυ προσοχη και γαντια και πολυ λιγο γιατι η αντισταση του θερμοσιφωνα σκαει οταν δεν ειναι στο νερο και καταστρεφεταται εχουμε και ενα κουβα με νερο διπλα μας και αναλογος βαζουμε και βγαζουμε την αντισταση προσοχη στα αλατα που πεταγωνται με δυναμη αλλα και στην καυτη αντισταση και στο ρευμα χτυπονταστη τωρα σιγα σιγα θα φυγουν και τα υπολειπα αλλατα , τελος βαζουμε και το καινουργιο ανοδια 5ε κοστιζει βγαζουμετα αλλατα μεσα αποτο καζανι , αν ειναι εφικτο πρεσαρουμε καθαρο νερο να καθαρισει το θερμοδοχειο και τελος κλεινουμε ομειομορφα σταυρωνοντας τις παξιμαδωβιδες να πω οτι κανωντας αυτη την διαδικασια του δεινης δωη του θερμοσιφωνα-ηλιακου καλη επιτυχεια.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου μην ξεχασεις να αλλαξεις και το ανοδιο μια και κανεις την φασαρια. συνηθως ειναι βιδωτο. προσοχη στην στεγανοποιηση μετα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, ξεκινάει σιφώνι, ε; Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως ότι και φίλος υδραυλικός χρησιμοποιεί σωλήνα. Επειδή δεν προβλέπεται (ελπίζω) να ξανααδειάσω θερμοσίφωνα σύντομα, θα του πω να το δοκιμάσει εκείνος με πρώτη ευκαιρία.


Δεν μπορει να γινει σιφωνι.Αφου το ζεστο νερο είναι στο ψηλοτερο σημειο μολις φτασει αερας εκει θα σταματησει  και το σιφωνι.Θα γινοταν αν ειχε μπει σωληνακι μεχρι τον πατο του θερμοσιφωνα.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, γίνεται. Το νερό βγαίνει από το σωλήνα του κρύου, όχι του ζεστού!

----------


## gponiris

Επικαιρο θεμα.
Δεν αναβει ο θερμοσιφωνας δαπεδου(οταν ανεβαζω το ρελε απο τον πινακα δεν αναβει το κοκκινο λαμπακι του) που εχω και αποτι καταλαβα πρεπει να ελενξω πρωτα τον θερμοστατη.
Πως γινεται ο ελενχος και η αντικατασταση του?Βημα βημα γιατι δεν εχω γνωση και θελω να την αποκτησω.

----------


## nyannaco

> Επικαιρο θεμα.
> Δεν αναβει ο θερμοσιφωνας δαπεδου(οταν ανεβαζω το ρελε απο τον πινακα δεν αναβει το κοκκινο λαμπακι του) που εχω και αποτι καταλαβα πρεπει να ελενξω πρωτα τον θερμοστατη.
> Πως γινεται ο ελενχος και η αντικατασταση του?Βημα βημα γιατι δεν εχω γνωση και θελω να την αποκτησω.


Οχι, δεν ξεκινάς από το θερμοστάτη. Από την ερώτησή σου και μόνο καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχεις και πολλές γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογίας, οπότε προσωπικά θα σε συμβούλευα να το αφήσεις για κάποιον ειδικό, γιατί το ρεύμα σκοτώνει.

----------


## gponiris

> Οχι, δεν ξεκινάς από το θερμοστάτη. Από την ερώτησή σου και μόνο καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχεις και πολλές γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογίας, οπότε προσωπικά θα σε συμβούλευα να το αφήσεις για κάποιον ειδικό, γιατί το ρεύμα σκοτώνει.


Και η λυση ηταν απλη απο εναν μη ειδικο και επειτα απο 1ωρα ψαξιμο στο google.
Ειχε ασφαλεια ο θερμοστατης κ ηταν πεταγμενο το κουμπακι προς τα εξω.Απλα το ξαναπιεσα με τη μυτη μιας  παραμανας και ως δια μαγειας λυθηκε το προβλημα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Καλό θα ήταν μετά την συγκεκριμένη ένδειξη να αντικαταστήσεις τον θερμοστάτη αφού πλέον μπορεί να μην επιτελεί στο ακέραιο την λειτουργία του. 

Το κόστος του είναι γύρω στα 7€ και η διαδικασία αντικατάστασης του σχετικά απλή, αν βέβαια γνωρίζεις τι κάνεις και δεν δουλεύεις φυσικά υπό τάση.

----------


## gponiris

Aν εννοεις να εχω κλειστο το διακοπτη απο τον πινακα και να ξερω που παει το ουδετερο και η φαση βαση διαγραμματος πανω στο θερμοστατη,ωστε να βγαλω το θερμοστατητραβωντας τον και να βαλω καινουριο,νομιζω ναι...  :Smile:

----------


## stelakis1914

Εντάξει αν το κατέχεις, προχώρα το, γιατί το θερμικό προστασίας που έχουν πάνω τους οι θερμοστάτες, δουλεύει αξιόπιστα μέχρι την πρώτη ενεργοποίηση του.

----------


## gk8719

Λοιπον, από οτι διάβασα παραπάνω, γραφετε τα μισά και δεν  θα βγαλει ακρη καποιος ερασιτέχνης που προσπαθεί μονος του, να αδείασει θερμοσίφωνα δαπέδου, τοποθετημένο σε πατάρι και να αντικαταστήσει την  αντίσταση του, οπότε σας λέω τι έκανα εγώ, για να μην τα κανετε ολα ΠΙΣΙΝΑ, και ξεκολήσουν τα πλακάκια του παταριού και τα ξυλινα κουφώματα της πόρτας του μπάνιου
Εάν δεν πιανουν τα χερια σας, παρτε εναν ηλεκτρολόγό ή εναν υδραυλικο...ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΖΗΜΙΑ
*ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑΣ (electric water heater)*


*2ος όροφος , ΤΑΜΠΕΛΑΚΙ  του θερμοσίφωνα :, μάρκα* *MIRAP**VICTORY**, ΤΗΛ 2103463925, 2103465913,80 ΛΙΤΡΑ, 4000**W, 10* *bar*
*Άγιος Ιωάννης 78 , Αιγάλεω*
*O ΘΕΡΜΟΣΊΦΩΝΑΣ αυτός, έχει  ασφαλιστική βαλβίδα,10**bar στην γραμμή  του κρύου , βιδωμένη στο πάνω μέρος του θερμοσίφωνα στην τρύπα του θερμοσίφωνα  που μπαίνει το κρύο νερό . Στο θερμοσίφωνα αυτό τα σωληνάκια του κρύου (είσοδος) και του ζεστού νερού (έξοδος) είναι από πάνω. Εντός του καζανιού ο σωλήνας του κρύου φτάνει σχεδόν στο πάτο του καζανιού , ενώ ο σωλήνας του ζεστού νερού , είναι πάνω από την μέση του κυλινδρικού καζανιού*

    Εχει ηλεκτρική οβάλ αντίσταση 4kw, με την τρύπα στην μέση και πάνω σε αυτήν την αντίσταση μπαίνει θερμοστάτης στρογγυλός, όχι τετράγωνος 4 θέσεων ! Η ηλεκτρική αντίσταση έχει βιδωμένο ανόδιο μαγνησίου που είναι βυθισμένο και αυτό μέσα στο νερό.



  Για να βγάλω την ηλεκτρική οβάλ αντίσταση με την τρύπα στην μέση των 4000watt, κάνω τα εξής :



*ΑΔΕΙΑΣΜΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑ*

  -Κλείνω παροχή νερού στον θερμοσίφωνα

  -Κλείνω την βάνα του *κρύου νερού* στην μπαταρία της μπανιέρας

  -Ανοίγω *πλήρως* την βάνα του ζεστού νερού στην μπαταρία του μπάνιου

  - Λύνω *πρώτα,* τα εύκαμπτα σωληνάκια, ζεστού και κρύου νερού που είναι πάνω από το θερμοσίφωνα

  -Ξεβιδώνω *ύστερα* και την ασφαλιστική βαλβίδα που είναι στο κρύο νερό , με ένα γατζόκλειδο ή καλύτερα με ένα ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΙ

  Αφού έχω αφαιρέσει τα 2 σωληνάκια και την ασφαλιστική βαλβίδα του  θερμοσίφωνα αυτός παίρνει αέρα, έτσι ώστε να αδειάσει ……. 

  -Χρησιμοποιώ ψιλό λαστιχάκι (αλφαδολάστιχο με εσωτερική διάμετρο 6mm κα εξωτερική διάμετρο 9mm, μήκους περίπου 6-7 μέτρων, μπορώ να το παραγγείλω από μαγαζιά με υδραυλικούς). ΓΕΜΙΖΩ νερό το αλφαδολάστιχο ως εξής:



  Πάω στο νεροχύτη της κουζίνας και στην μια άκρη του αλφαδολάστιχου που κρατάω με το δεξί  χέρι βάζω νερό. Με το αριστερό χέρι κρατώ την  άλλη άκρη του αλφαδολάστιχου , σε μικρότερο ύψος από την άκρη που βάζω το νερό. Μόλις γεμίσει το αλφαδολάστιχο νερό , το ταπώνω, πιέζοντας με τα δάχτυλα μου, τα άκρα του, έτσι ώστε να μην φύγει το νερό.

  Στη συνέχεια το ένα άκρο το πάω πάνω στο θερμοσίφωνα και το βάζω στην τρύπα του κρύου νερού στο πάνω μέρος του θερμοσίφωνα. Το πηγαίνω έως το κάτω μέρος του καζανιού και μόλις ακουμπήσει κάτω, το τραβάω λίγο προς τα πάνω, έτσι ώστε να μην αναρροφήσει λάσπη και άλατα και βουλώσει…. Την άλλη άκρη του την αφήνω μέσα στην μπανιέρα. Για να αδειάσει ο θερμοσίφωνας κάνει περίπου 35 λεπτά-40 λεπτά. Ανεβαίνω στο πατάρι και αν σηκώνεται το καζάνι με το ένα χέρι , σημαίνει ότι ο θερμοσίφωνας έχει αδειάσει (έχει μείνει και λίγο νερό στο κάτω μέρος του κυλινδρικού καζανιού)

*Αφαίρεση Θερμοστάτη και ηλεκτρικής αντίστασης ΚΑΙ καθαρισμός από τα ΑΛΑΤΑ*



  [Θερμοστάτης, Μαύρο καλώδιο Φάση, Γκρί Ουδέτερος, και άσπρο καλώδιο πού πάει από τον θερμοστάτη στο λαμπάκι που είναι στο πλαστικό καπάκι του θερμοσίφωνα. (Η γείωση -κίτρινο καλώδιο από τον τοίχο βιδώνεται στο ασημί σίδερο του θερμοσίφωνα)]





  -Βγάζω τα καλώδια από τον θερμοστάτη (φάση-μαύρο + ουδέτερος-γκρι) και το κίτρινο-γείωση που είναι βιδωμένο στο ασημί σίδερο στο  καπάκι της ηλεκτρικής  αντίστασης. Αφήνω , μόνο το άσπρο καλώδιο  που είναι συνδεδεμένο το λαμπάκι ,του θερμοστάτη (αφαιρείται και αυτό αν θέλω ,αν το τραβήξω με ένα μυτοτσίμπιδο ή μια πέντσα)  και στην συνέχεια τραβώ προς τα έξω τον στρογγυλό θερμοστάτη μέχρι αυτός να ξεκουμπώσει από τους δύο μπλε ακροδέκτες του και να βγει το σιδερό του  από την τρύπα της ηλεκτρικής αντίστασης. Το σίδερο του θερμοστάτη μπαίνει μέσα στην τρύπα της αντίστασης. Πίσω από την τρύπα , υπάρχει ο  κλειστός σωλήνας της αντίστασης. Ο σωλήνας αυτός είναι μέσα στο νερό και το σίδερο του θερμοστάτη είναι μέσα στο σωλήνα. Δηλαδή η ηλεκτρική αντίσταση και ο κούφιος  σωλήνας της   είναι  μέσα στο νερό και ο θερμοστάτης μπαίνει  μέσα στο σωληνάκι της ηλεκτρικής αντίστασης. Ο θερμοστάτης ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ.

  -Αφαιρώ το καπάκι της ηλεκτρικής αντίστασης, και με ένα ίσιο κατσαβίδι τον πετάω προς τα έξω 

  -Μετά με ένα κλειδί ΚΑΡΥΔΑΚΙ Νο 17mm (με μανέλα-καστάνια) λασκάρω το παξιμάδι της περαστής βίδας της ηλεκτρικής αντίστασης. 

  -Με ένα σφυράκι, χτυπάω την βάση της ηλεκτρικής αντίστασης και πέφτει μέσα στο καζάνι, αφαιρώ την φλάντζα και μετά, βγάζω την αντίσταση από το καζάνι  





  -         Μόλις αδειάσει με το χέρι αφαιρώ τα άλατα που είναι κάτω από την αντίσταση…Περιμένω και λίγο , έτσι ώστε να ηρεμήσει το νερό και να ξανατραβήξω λάσπη από τον πάτο του καζανιού. Για καλύτερο καθαρισμό τον κατεβάζω από το πατάρι στην αυλή και με ένα λάστιχο τον πλένω



  Μετά τον καθαρισμό των αλάτων, τοποθετώ την αντίσταση με το ανόδιο της μέσα στο καζάνι



  Στην τοποθέτηση της ηλεκτρικής αντίστασης κάνω τα εξής :

  -βάζω ΠΡΩΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΖΑΝΙ, ΜΕΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΦΛΑΝΤΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΥΠΑ, του θερμοσίφωνα, ΤΡΑΒΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΛΗ ΤΗΣ ΦΛΑΝΤΖΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΤΕΙ στην τρύπα  του καζανιού . 

  - Στη συνέχεια σηκώνω την αντίσταση από το καζάνι και με  μία πέτσα την τραβώ από την βίδα της και την πιάνω με το άλλο χέρι ,ενώ, παράλληλα, περνώ το παξιμάδι για να την βιδώσω, έτσι ώστε να πιάσει και να βιδωθεί καλά. Μόνο έτσι θα εφαρμοστεί καλά, και δεν θα στάζει νερό , όταν γεμίσω τον θερμοσίφωνα με  νερό



  Τον θερμοστάτη τον ρυθμίζω στους 60 βαθμούς Κέλσιου



*Αφού βάλω ηλεκτρική αντίσταση, και ΤΟ θερμοστάτη κάνω τα εξής*

*-Έχω ήδη ανοιχτό το ζεστό νερό στο μπάνιο και*

*-Βιδώνω πάλι τα σωληνάκια και την ασφαλιστική βαλβίδα στο θερμοσίφωνα*

*(η ασφαλιστική βαλβίδα βιδώνεται ακριβώς πάνω από το καζάνι στο ΚΡΥΟ και μετά βιδώνω το εύκαμπτο σπιράλ του κρύου νερού. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΝΩΣΕΙΣ , ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΝΑΒΙ ή τεφλόν.*

  -Στο σωληνάκι του ζεστού νερού , δεν χρησιμοποιώ τεφλόν αλλά ΚΑΝΑΒΗ, γιατί το τεφλόν θα λειώσει. 

*-Βάζω και τα λαστιχάκια στα ρακορ.*



*ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΒΙΔΩΣΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΛΑ, ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΝΑΒΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ μαύρα ΛΑΣΤΙΧΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΝΩΣΕΙΣ, ανοίγω τον ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΥΟΥ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ περιμένω 5-8 λεπτά περίπου, ώστε να βγει όλος ο αέρας από το καζάνι και να αρχίσει να τρέχει ΜΕΤΑ νερό και λάσπη ΜΕΣΑ  στην μπανιέρα (η λάσπη είναι από τον πάτο του καζανιού). Μόλις βγει η λάσπη, κλείνω το ζεστό νερό και περιμένω δέκα λεπτά να γεμίσει νερό το καζάνι. Μετά πάω πάνω στο πατάρι και ΤΣΕΚΑΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΕΣ, ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΩΛΗΝΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ.*


Αυτά
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ,
ελπιζω να βοήθησα...ενοείται πως εχετε ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑ

εργαλεια και υλικα
Γατζοκλειδο
Γερμανικο κλειδί νο24  και γενικα μια σειρά από γερμανικά κλειδία ή κάποιο ΓΑΛΛΙΚΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΙ
Καρυδακι νο 17 με καστάνια
πέντσα
μυτοτσίμπιδο για τα καλώδια ρεύματος
τεφλόν
τρίχα (κάναβη)
λεκάνη, για να βγαλετε τα άλατα
ειδικό ψιλό λάστιχο για να αδείασετε το καζανι από το νερό
λαστιχακια για τα ρακορ των σωλήνων, για στεγανοποίηση

Χρόνος περίπου 2 ώρες
ΣΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΕ Τις ΣΩΛΗΝΩΣΕΙΣ, υπαρχει αγωγος γείωσης που βιδώνει στα μεταλλικά σωληνακια και απο εκεί στο δίχτυο του νερού. αυτό ίσχυε στα παλιά σπιτια που δεν είχαν ραβδο γείωσης πριν το ρολοι της ΔΕΗ. Κανονικα εαν δεν υπαρχει θεμελιακη γείωση, χρειαζεται ραβδος γείωσης πριν το ρολοί της ΔΕΗ, και απο το ρολοί, αγωγός γείωσης (καλώδιο) που καταλήγει στον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα εντός του σπιτιού.
Η φωτο ειναι από τον θερμοσίφωνα του σπιτιού μου, στο οποίο το 1996 εβαλα και  ηλεκτροδιο γείωσης..αλλα μου μεινανε τα καλώδια γείωσης πανω στα σωληνακια.....
τελος παντων εαν ειναι ετσι και εσας και ερχετε γειώση απο το τοίχο στο πατάρι, τα κόβετε τα κιτρινα καλώδια που ειναι στους ευκαμπτους σωλήνες..αλλα και να τα αφήσετε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. To ειδικό κλειδί ζ ειναι για οχτάτρυπες ηλεκτρικές αντιστάσεις, για να κρατάω κόντρα....εγω είχα 2 θερμοσίφωνες, και ό ενας χρειαζόνταν απαραίτητα το Ζ, γιατι ειχε οχτατρυπη αντίσταση , με 8 βίδες ! Ο αλλος θερμοσίφωνας με την αντίσταση με την τρύπα στη μέση, είχε αντίσταση με μονο μία ΒΙΔΑ !

----------

manolee22 (03-01-18), vasilimertzani (28-09-14)

----------

